# Aucune carte airport installée



## MortyBlake (30 Mars 2005)

Ce soir au redémarrage de mon Powerbook 15" Alu (1,5 Ghz, 1Go) en 10.3.8

Inpossible de me reconnecter en Airport.  Dans connection à Internet, le message aucune carte airport installée. 
Dans A propos de ce Mac, Plus d'info  Carte Airpot : Aucune information retrouvée.

J'ai vérifié que la carte était bien installée, l'antenne, aucun problème évident.

Si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème, problème de carte Airport ou de carte mère et comment tester ?

Tout le reste marche y compris ethernet ???



Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## fredtravers (31 Mars 2005)

Bonjour
Je crois que vous avez un cd  dvd < hardtest > à l'achat de votre mac


----------



## r e m y (31 Mars 2005)

Ca peut-être un problème d'extension non chargée au boot
essaie la manip suivante:

Va dans le dossier /Disque dur/Système/Bibliothèque

Poubellise les fichiers: Extensions.kextcache et Extensions.mkext

Vide la corbeille et redémarres

le redémarrage sera plus long, car le mac va reconstituer ces 2 fichiers en réinspectant le matériel présent pour constituer la liste des extensions et pilotes à charger pour gérer ce matériel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut-être un problème d'extension non chargée au boot
> essaie la manip suivante:
> 
> Va dans le dossier /Disque dur/Système/Bibliothèque
> ...



Si "Informations système" ne voit pas la carte, j'ai un doute, Morty, si ta carte est sous garantie, retour SAV, sinon ... snif ! 

Ah, si, un test pour un diagnostic plus précis, intervertis cette carte avec une autre, et voies ce qui se passe, j'ai déjà vu un port PCI défectueux sur un Mac, pourquoi pas un port "airport". Si après échange, c'est l'autre Mac qu'est plus connecté, c'est la carte.


----------



## MortyBlake (31 Mars 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut-être un problème d'extension non chargée au boot
> essaie la manip suivante:
> 
> Va dans le dossier /Disque dur/Système/Bibliothèque
> ...



Merci de l'info,

j'ai essayé et ........malheureusement non, même chose, j'ai peur que ce soit un problème physique, soit la carte soit le port. Je vais essayer d'en trouver une et de faire l'échange.

A suivre...


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Avril 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Merci de l'info,
> 
> j'ai essayé et ........malheureusement non, même chose, j'ai peur que ce soit un problème physique, soit la carte soit le port. Je vais essayer d'en trouver une et de faire l'échange.
> 
> A suivre...



C'était bien la carte qui avait rendu l'ame (moins de 2 ans d'untilisation (intensive et nomade).

Un changement (79¤) et ça repart ... :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien la carte qui avait rendu l'ame (moins de 2 ans d'untilisation (intensive et nomade).
> 
> Un changement (79¤) et ça repart ... :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:



Toutes mes condoléances à la famille, une info quand même, au cas où, sur les causes du décès, il existe des matériels tueurs, la faute n'en revient donc pas forcément à la carte. Si dans deux ans, ça te le refaisait, il faudrait te poser des questions sur ton PowerBook.

Salue les brésilien(ne)s pour moi, et bon voyage.


----------

